# Capt John Kumiski?



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone know how he is doing? I miss reading his reports on here, so much so I bought one of his books which is great. I remember awhile ago he said he was sick I think?


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Scrob said:


> Anyone know how he is doing? I miss reading his reports on here, so much so I bought one of his books which is great. I remember awhile ago he said he was sick I think?


I'm on an email mailing list for his newsletter or reports. [email protected] Anyway, he and his wife have been traveling the USA in a van he modified. As I understand it, he is no longer guiding.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Seawoods said:


> I'm on an email mailing list for his newsletter or reports. [email protected] Anyway, he and his wife have been traveling the USA in a van he modified. As I understand it, he is no longer guiding.


Hell yeah, life goals


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

He retired from guiding, sold his boat, and didn't renew his license. I, too, still get his blog weekly.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

His redfish book was very good


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

well i surely want to thank all of you for the kind words. got home just before labor day after visiting 30 states and logging over 15000 miles

been fishing since i got home out of my 2003 ocean kayak drifter. fishing's been better than i expected...

thanks again!

jk


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad you’re enjoying retirement!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

spottedtail said:


> well i surely want to thank all of you for the kind words. got home just before labor day after visiting 30 states and logging over 15000 miles
> 
> been fishing since i got home out of my 2003 ocean kayak drifter. fishing's been better than i expected...
> 
> ...


You should write a book about your cross country expedition in the van!


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

really like the blog, John.
hope you are well.

R


----------

